# Is the quality of Victoria Secret clothes always this bad??



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Really dissapointed, got my Victoria Secret shipment today and was really suprised how poorly their clothes are made. I tried everything on, but the material and the stitching, its all crap!! I mean, $50 for a dress yeah originally $80 but you would _think_ it would be a quality item. Nope. The material is sheer, stretchy and looks like it could ball up after a wash or two. Anybody else with me? Have you bought good stuff online from VS? I like their bras and panties but dang, this really sucks. I spent over $200...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 21, 2011)

When I was thin and bought some of their clothes ('cause now their clothes don't fit me) and I ended up having to return everything within a week because of the stitching. I never liked their clothes since it's poorly made and over priced.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't tried their clothes but their bras fall apart quick imo. I only buy bras at Frederick's now. I still buy most my undies from VS though. I've been wanting some of their clothing but always thought it was over priced.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 21, 2011)

I have never liked anything VS.  The quality is crap for the price you pay


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 21, 2011)

I mostly purchase their panties, shoes and some of their makeup, and bath and body stuff.


----------



## jewele (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree - I got some of the velour pants when they went on sale and the fabric was really crappy. Ended up giving them to my daughter. Also the sizes run huge for me.... I do like getting shoes from there though


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one! My bf's gonna kill me when he finds out that i want to return it all...I basically nagged him for days to put it on his card so I'd pay him back. And I still have to wait like a month for the other dresses because their on back order and won't ship til later...I'll never do this again!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, buying online is always risky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 21, 2011)

agreed, buying online is hit and miss. But i also do not like VS. the bras almost NEVER fit me. i dont know what the deal is but their products do not cooperate with my shape. Is it so hard to ask a D bra that do NOT have extreme push up and covers so im not falling out all over??? even their site carries minimum slections for people wanting non-lined, non padded, non push up, full coverage bras.

I have one of their convertible bras and i think it's crap. I keep tryyying to make it work but the straps dont hook into the loops properly. Way to expensive for items that dont work for me. I'll stick to my kohl's bra shopping


----------



## wtfrain (Jun 21, 2011)

I only buy their sweats and vnecks from the Pink line but I do agree they are poorly made for the price you spend. Idk how many pairs of sweats Ive bought only to wash them once and then find a hole somewhere


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 21, 2011)

back when I used to buy their underwear and bathing suits they never fit.  The butts would sag and look pretty stupid : /


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 21, 2011)

Their clothes ARE crap! All the gym clothes I bought either shrunk or stretched out so it doesn't look right.  And I don't even like the bath stuff, much prefer BBW for that. VS is a fail in my book.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 23, 2011)

*OUCH*. What about their bras? I really wanted some of them and nagged my b/f for them too.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

Their bras are not that great either.  You can buy better/equal quality from target for 1/2 the price!


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ha. Yeah.  . . That's where I usually get my stuff.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

Honestly, I love target stuff!  It's cute, it's cheap and the quality is not bad!


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Me too. I'm a bit obsessed with shopping there.. . and sometimes Wal-mart.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

Hehe me too I always make my bf go there every weekend


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 23, 2011)

See their bras don't bother me, I still have some that has lasted me for 2 years. Its their clothes, if you look at the tags on the clothes, their from different vendors and do not have the "victoria secret" label on them. I believe all the bras have their signature label. Did I also mention the hideous colors they have? I should have known better than to buy something in "spa blue" this blue is like highlighter sky blue, not good with my skin tone.

I recieved another one of my "back ordered" dresses yesterday. The picture does look a lot different, and is very deceiving. Instead of this lace material like it looks like in the photo, its actually a polkadot print...the material is rough and kinda plasticy. Arrghhh.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

Ew I hate it when you think you're getting one thing but then it runs out to be completely different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't like their bras either. They aren't very supportive to bigger chests


----------



## morettina (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe the comments about VS clothing and the quality! I've spent quite a large amount of money over the last 6-7 years and I can count on one hand the number of times I've had to return goods due to bad quality! I don't purchase their lingerie online (only in stores and not much anyway) but the bulk of my purchases is their clothing....I buy pants, tops and dresses and I have yet to be disappointed. A couple of times I didn't like the way it looked on me, once I remember being disappointed on the quality but 99% of the time I am rather extremely pleased!

I just started blogging about beauty products (www.hotblogsforwomen.com)  but have extended to include VS and I just recently posted one of my latest purchases. The Dolman-Sleeve Dress...you can check it out on my site and against their picture.

Once you nail your size you should be fine! I just purchased over a dozen swimsuits and they look fabulous (I'll test the quality after all the sun and salt water)........I'll post my review on them after my vacay!

Sorry you ladies haven't enjoyed your VS experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nuccia


----------



## GariDong (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes. I do not trust anything VS sells that is not in stores. I made several purchses on their website when they had good sales, but every time I always felt the clothing was not worth the cost, even with the sale price.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ouch! That is soooo sad! I bit the bait couple of days ago. I already have those body stuff and havent used them so I PASSED. But bought several clothing items from them. I should have used my brain to convince me that those photos are photoshopped. I'll have to yet know when my box arrives.


----------



## UrbanFool (Jun 17, 2012)

We have a Hanes/Bali outlet where I like to buy my undies. I've never bought any clothing from Walmart that lasted more than a couple washings --and we don't even have a dryer to help kill clothing.

Kelly


----------



## dolcemalia (Jul 26, 2012)

A friend of mine and I are going to as many Victoria's Secrets it takes either tomorow or saturday to get some justice i mean honestly..

they are over priced

their merchandise quality isn't that good

they deliver false marketing ploys

their mailing list isn't exactly clean

the models in the windows could be almost considered soft porn but we have grown so use to it all now we couldn't even consider such a thing

im so sick and tired of this chain, they have had so many lawsuits on them in the past and they all never carry out!! i want something done

anyone? everyone? please join with us, raise your voice, do not be afraid to speak up for what is right and what is truly wrong!


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 5, 2012)

most of their items are overpriced when not on sale. I mean, 12 bucks for some plain cotton undies? even during the semi-annual sales, a lot of the bras aren't worth it--you're just sucked into the "omg only $25 for this basic cotton bra? it used to be $50!" lol. that being said, all my bras are from VS; they are decent quality, and they always carry my size.


----------



## marilu (Aug 9, 2012)

The quality of their merchandise has been progressively going WAY DOWNHILL for years now.  Their bras used to last me years, but I finally stopped buying them after the latest bras I bought (last year) almost immediately wore out, and are now more ridiculously stretched out than bras I bought 7 years ago!  That was the final straw.  This latest bra is also glued--yes, GLUED--at the seams rather than sewn at the top and sides of the cups. One of the side panels ripped, the fabric is so thin.  I am talking about the "Very Sexy" bras.  This was the only bra style I have bought for the past decade. 

I guess they figure they will make more money if you have to replace your bras every 6 months than every few years. Well, they have lost a long-time customer in me. 

Their stuff is just absolute crap, crap, crap now.  I used to be a big fan.  I got most of my clothes, and all of my lingerie from them. But recently, I have even returned some of their clothes as soon as I opened the package from the mail, b/c the material and stitching were visibly very cheap.  Everything they have now has decreased in quality.  I even loved their VSX sport line.  Now it's all poorer quality, too. Thin material that quickly loses its elasticity. I have been looking for better quality bras now, and I am willing to pay a premium if they are worth it.  I already switched to Aerie for their panties.  Their quality is excellent.  Their panties hold up very well, and they have really cute styles.  Their bras, not so much.

Victoria's Secret is only surviving on its supermodel marketing at this point.  I hope people wake up like I did, and realize they're being duped.  High prices, low quality. Don't be taken for a fool.


----------



## RedHead82 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, Ladies!  I was looking high and low for reviews on VS clothing and found this thread VERY helpful, so thank you guys!  I just wanted to put my two cents in regarding the quality of VS dresses.  First of all, I'm a 6-8 in dress size and their sizes are ALL OVER the place, seriously!  I bought mainly mediums and the new stretchy lace dress is two sizes too small (bought a M, which is an 8-10, I believe?) and it looked cheap and gave me bulges; the cotton long sweater dress fit really nicely, very slimming, but is too hot for the South; the henley dress is great!  So far, they are pretty cheaply made but if you get a darker color, like the navy or black in the sweater dresses, you can usually get away with a cheaper-made dress.  My only fear is that the sweater material around my butt and knees is going to bag with repeated sitting and walking--OPINIONS ON THIS?

I bought the shirt dresses, one in the colorblock ivory/black and another in the blue "snake"; super cheaply made but the material is a no-wrinkle something (poly?) and looks smooth and nice.  Again, these are dark solids and busy prints so you can't see the stitching that's a little tacky.  I wear these all to work as a physician and can achieve a dressy, professional look with tights, colored jeans, pants, heels, and jewelry.

The other dress I HATED AND it ran TOO small was the cashmere v-neck sweater dress with pleats (bought it in purpley pink--also awful unless you're a platinum blond or have jet black hair); it was way too hot and fit like a furry thick sack.  

Please let me know your experiences with this stuff, too.  I sent all $500 of it back through the store in the mall and have fingers crossed regarding getting my money back after reading some of your posts!  Ah!

Love, B


----------



## RedHead82 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, Ladies!  I was looking high and low for reviews on VS clothing and found this thread VERY helpful, so thank you guys!  I just wanted to put my two cents in regarding the quality of VS dresses.  First of all, I'm a 6-8 in dress size and their sizes are ALL OVER the place, seriously!  I bought mainly mediums and the new stretchy lace dress is two sizes too small (bought a M, which is an 8-10, I believe?) and it looked cheap and gave me bulges; the cotton long sweater dress fit really nicely, very slimming, but is too hot for the South; the henley dress is great!  So far, they are pretty cheaply made but if you get a darker color, like the navy or black in the sweater dresses, you can usually get away with a cheaper-made dress.  My only fear is that the sweater material around my butt and knees is going to bag with repeated sitting and walking--OPINIONS ON THIS?

I bought the shirt dresses, one in the colorblock ivory/black and another in the blue "snake"; super cheaply made but the material is a no-wrinkle something (poly?) and looks smooth and nice.  Again, these are dark solids and busy prints so you can't see the stitching that's a little tacky.  I wear these all to work as a physician and can achieve a dressy, professional look with tights, colored jeans, pants, heels, and jewelry.

The other dress I HATED AND it ran TOO small was the cashmere v-neck sweater dress with pleats (bought it in purpley pink--also awful unless you're a platinum blond or have jet black hair); it was way too hot and fit like a furry thick sack.  

Please let me know your experiences with this stuff, too.  I sent all $500 of it back through the store in the mall and have fingers crossed regarding getting my money back after reading some of your posts!  Ah!

Love, B


----------



## RedHead82 (Sep 20, 2012)

BREAST IMPLANTS BEWARE THE VS SHOWTIME SPORTS BRA!

Holy crap these are heavily padded!  I've had size C+ breast implants since June 2012 and they've just now dropped and are doing well in push-up bras.  HOWEVER, the VS push-ups, while a friend of the B+ natural crowd, these are hellish on the implanted.  The cups are rock hard, again, good for the naturally gifted, but that firmness up against your implants' firmness is like rock on rock--OUCH!  I bought the black/gold and light blue/gold ones and was so excited--they are super sexy with a bralet-like bodice, plunging neckline, and very sexy upper and lower back straps (a very sexy T-strap effect near the back of your neck to peak out of tanks and tees), but the cups were too far apart for my unmoldable bosom, rock padding, and looseness of the back straps (not sure why), were just too much to handle and I sent them back.  So, I recommend only non-VS push-ups with soft cups for the implanted.  

I DO and DID love the bombshell push-up for my former A breasts.  I didn't have enough breast tissue to fill out the cleavage in it but it looked heavenly and natural under a T or high-necked dress.

Love, B


----------



## DropsofKarma (Nov 25, 2012)

I just got back from a VS store. It's always been this bad, especially with their limited collections. I tried on their lounge wear for 50 bucks per pant from the Supermodel collection, and you could see right through the material. These pants fit me perfectly and they were NOT tight. You know how dark it is their dressing rooms for me to see my underwear pattern right through the lounge pants. How's that going to keep you warm!? 

I'm not surprised by their lack of reviewing system on the VS website. They have the audacity to charge 100 dollars for their Velour Zip Hoodie with the obnicious PINK logo on them. The faux fur felt great but I know Old Navy has some great fleece lined hoodies for like 40 dollars. 

Finally, I had to learn the story when I saw a mom shopping for her 11 year old daughter. Yuck.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I've tried their clothes and agree that the quality is very, very poor. I love their bras and panties though! It's all I've worn for years now. The bras are so comfortable and last FOREVER. I love taking advantage of their semi-annual sales.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 25, 2012)

The only things I like from VS are the Body By Victoria push up bras and their panties. Any other bra I bought from them were  uncomfortable and I always had trouble with the straps coming undone. IMO, their stuff is overpriced crap!!


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 17, 2013)

I have also found that the quality of Victoria's Secret clothing is "less than", and we all know that the prices are "more than". I dont mind paying for "QUALITY", but Victoria's Secret is a far cry from quality!!! I wont be shopping there anymore!! I work to dam hard for my money, to spend it on garbage!


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm surprise to hear that the bra's fit some so well. I have 6 VS bras. Will never buy another. Terrible fit.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 17, 2013)

I wrote to their cs explaining how disappointed I was by their black siren jeans because they faded and ripped within six months. I compared them to my Aeropostale ones which were much cheaper. Their cs said I could return them and get credit back on my angel card. I suggest you try that too if your clothes haven't been worn for over a year.

their cardigans are terrible, had to return two after just two months of light use.

good thing is, they credit back my angel card.


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow. I loved reading all of your guys' opinions. I own several things from VS clothing lines, some hoodies, a ton of underwear and bras, some pants and shirts, etc. I've never had a problem with any of them. I would say that it sounds like a one-off, or maybe you had a bad batch or something, but if it is happening to all of you, how strange. I wonder if maybe I just got lucky with the ones I purchased?


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I loved reading all of your guys' opinions. I own several things from VS clothing lines, some hoodies, a ton of underwear and bras, some pants and shirts, etc. I've never had a problem with any of them. I would say that it sounds like a one-off, or maybe you had a bad batch or something, but if it is happening to all of you, how strange. I wonder if maybe I just got lucky with the ones I purchased?


I'm the same way! I've only bought things in store (3 bras, a bunch of undies, 2 pairs of sweatpants, a hoodie and a tee shirt) and I've never had a problem with any of it. One of my sweatpants did end up falling apart, but that was after wearing them at least 3 days a week for about a year and then I wore them every other day for about 6 months (I was pregnant and no other pants fit)  so obviously they were going to get holey and stained and eventually die. I wonder if maybe the in store stuff is better?


----------



## Totem (Mar 3, 2013)

I ordered some tops a few years ago that felt just like rice paper! What cracks me up is they sometimes have some way oooooold ads in their catalogs from the 80's and 90's just like Speigel does! lol I guess some of those sexy-LY cut designed patterns never go out of style. I remember Frederick's of Hollywood being their rival in the 80's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## countrygirlxo (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm really surprised! I've found quite the opposite... for example, several years ago I bought a black shirt with "together we make things happen" written on the back with sequins and glitter. I paid over $50 for it and I figured I'd only get to wear it a few times and that the wash would ruin it. But, I loved it enough to still buy it. I wore it yesterday &amp; it still looks mint. Surpassed my expectation. However, I no longer buy any black yoga pants from the PINK line because they fade -horribly-!!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Mar 3, 2013)

> I'm really surprised! I've found quite the opposite... for example, several years ago I bought a black shirt with "together we make things happen" written on the back with sequins and glitter. I paid over $50 for it and I figured I'd only get to wear it a few times and that the wash would ruin it. But, I loved it enough to still buy it. I wore it yesterday &amp; it still looks mint. Surpassed my expectation. However, I no longer buy any black yoga pants from the PINK line because they fade -horribly-!!


 Right! I have a pink sweatshirt set I bought and had since 2005 and I love it, still is holding up despite all the washes and dryer cycles. But that recent purchase I had, if I saw those dresses in store it would have not purchased them. I still have a couple of dresses I kept still intact but maybe because I hardly wear them.


----------



## amberbock363 (Apr 30, 2013)

I bought a pair of pink boyfriend stretch pants and the seam in the butt isn't straight it pisses me off pretty bad but nobody else notices.


----------



## Lieforly (May 29, 2013)

Attracted by their sexy fashion show, I'm planning to shop from them. And then I saw this thread... lol


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 30, 2013)

I don't buy any of their stuff. I usually go to Target, or Amazon. Also think my mom bought me some of their long sleeve shirts awhile ago. They are pretty fitting and comfy.


----------



## tyna (May 31, 2013)

I am very disappointed about Victoria Secret quality ! Considering I am living in UK I ordered more items because the postage is so expensive so I spent about Â£200 on tops and dresses but the quality of the clothes is very poor , they haven't got Victoria Secret label and also it does say ,,made in China'' . After you wash them they can't be worn . And the prices are huge , sometimes it's better to buy from ebay direct from China if the quality you want is a poor one but at least you pay a reasonable price . I couldn't send them back because that would cost me extra Â£40 for delivery. I will not buy anymore from them !


----------



## axya (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah VS is so overpriced. Shopping at Macy's would be a better ideas. Felina's is my favorite brand now.


----------



## slinka (Sep 14, 2013)

The bras and panties have always served me (I'm not a big-busted gal -how I wish! I'm a normal D) very well and for a LONG time. The only one that has worn out was one I was wearing during a car accident (the seatbelt during impact caused the center loops holding the cups together to snap) so I don't really count that lol. BUT - I love push up bras and do no like full coverage. I DO think they are scarily overpriced. I only have some things because they were gifts. I've found target bras that work just as well, except the boning pops out on those where my  VS hasn't had that issue yet.

The clothes NEVER appealed to me though. If I'm spending $80 on an article of clothing - it's going to be stellar and covered in spikes or studs or just weird(because that's how I roll.) I don't get the price on say, a track suit with sequins on it. Not worth all that money!! I'd rather put my $80+ on some new unif stuff. =p


----------



## slinka (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, and the way they measure you at VS for bras is weird. Wouldn't recommend getting your size there.

And they don't cater to bigger-busted gals. But they will try and stuff you into their biggest size, even if you're bigger than that. X(


----------



## PonyTales (Oct 5, 2013)

> Oh, and the way they measure you at VS for bras is weird. Wouldn't recommend getting your size there. And they don't cater to bigger-busted gals. But they will try and stuff you intoÂ their biggest size, even if you're bigger than that. X(


 This happened to me! I went in a while back, pretty clueless but just knowing my current bra didn't fit. The lady measured me over my shirt and bra, then grabbed a rather expensive but really plain B cup for me. Which is what I was already wearing, but I figured I was just wearing them wrong somehow since this lady insisted it was the right size. A few months later I went to a Torrid, considering getting a C and stuffing to make a particular dress fit better. The girl working there looked at me like I was nuts, measured me herself, and handed me a bunch of D cups (which fit!). The Torrid bra was half the price of the VS bra, and so far is holding up way better (the VS bra crumpled after a few washes, got fuzzies all over, and the band was really weak and pudged out in back)


----------



## LillyT (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't buy anything from VS anymore. A lot of their stuff looks nice and cute online, but then when I get into the store it looks cheap a mile away.

Some of their basic panties are fine, but I can get those at Target for less, so I just don't bother when them anymore.

I occasionally get a thing in the mail for a free panty and I always take them up on that offer.


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I occasionally get a thing in the mail for a free panty and I always take them up on that offer.




Haha! Me too!

My last freebie was a full sized body spray! S-weet.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 7, 2013)

I used to shop at VS before I knew any better, and now I buy all of my undies and bras at TJ Maxx and Marshall's, because nothing beats high quality $3 panties and $7 push-up bras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annifer (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been buying clothing online from them for a very long time (7 years) and have never gotten anything that was bad quality. I've returned two items only because they were the wrong size.


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been buying clothing online from them for a very long time (7 years) and have never gotten anything that was bad quality. I've returned two items only because they were the wrong size.

Lucky you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ella87 (Nov 12, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! i completely agree with you! I've ordered 800$ stuff from VS.com and what i received? i couldn't believe! the quality of everything is really bad, clothing doesn't look as it is on the pictures at all.. OMG i felt weird to spend so much money for cheap looking sweaters and dresses... Never again i will shop there!


----------



## Amara18 (Nov 14, 2013)

I like their panties and bought online and they were good... Have you contacted VS about that?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm usually happy with my VS purchases. I LOVE their swimsuits and yoga pants, although I do agree that after 3 years of wear, the color of my yoga pants has faded. I'm 5'9" so it's tough for me to find pants that are ever long enough. (Especially suit pants to wear with heels.) However, many of their pants online can be ordered with a 34" and/or 36" inseam which is amazing for me!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 15, 2013)

@annifer , same here. purchased online and in stores since 6 years. 6 years ag I bought two bras who had the lace ripping within a month. I was so pissed. But I decided to try again and love their underwear although I would also not trust them sizing you. I have ordered clothig online and am good with the yoga pants. I have two bra tops from them where one is great quality the other one is so-so but still looks nice. For their regular clothing I now do prefer to loo at it in person.


----------

